# "Where have all the members gone, ..."



## Rocky (Jun 13, 2011)

...long time passing?"


Because I am curious and have too much time on my hands, I did some brief analysis on the "Memberlist." Although we show 2150 active members, only 412 have been on the site this year (about 19%) and only 661 (about 31%) have been on the site in the past 12 months.


I learn so much from everyong on the site and I am wondering if there is a way we can get people to be more engaged. There is a lot of good stuff out there that we could be missing. 


Just wondering...


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 13, 2011)

Rocky I agree with you about all of the good information we get from each other. I believe the majority of the members join but do not participate in conversation. They are still taking in and learning from what we have to say but for what ever reason they wish not to post. I am fine with that knowing we are still helping them along in their ventures. Once they run into an issue though a lot of times they'll ask.


This is a very friendly and non-intimidating forum and I for one am proud to be part of it. We are sponsored by the best internet retailer out their and that makes it even better.


My guess is if you ran the numbers in other forums you would find the same percentage or close to it.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 13, 2011)

Wow Rocky you really do have a lot of time on your hands! Are you a statitstician?


I for one was intimidated by your one post earlier asking for testing information. It would take me hours to answer it properly. I don't have that much time....................


Maybe you could ask little questions one at a time and compile a big long answer for everybody. I need to take small bites to squeeze in a minute or two here and there.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 13, 2011)

Dan, I understand what you are saying but I was looking at the "last active" date, which is not necessarily the last post. The way Iinterpret the list is, if they just visit the forum and do not post, that counts as an "active." I base this on the fact that there are people who have never posted but there is a "last active" recorded and it is different from their register date.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 13, 2011)

appleman said:


> Wow Rocky you really do have a lot of time on your hands! Are you a statitstician?
> 
> 
> I for one was intimidated by your one post earlier asking for testing information. It would take me hours to answer it properly. I don't have that much time....................
> ...








I certainly understand that, Rich. Even as I was composing the post, I thought it wasa lot to ask. I will take up your challenge and do some work on this myself. When I get it done, I will post it. Thanks.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 13, 2011)

Rocky, I will gladly contribute to it, just start out with a simple single question in this that post about must testing and keep adding to them as it grows. This could be fun and will get us there without needing time to write a novel!


----------



## Wade E (Jun 13, 2011)

I fully agree as I admin 2 forums and although I have great mods and luckily a co admin on here I find myself limited to being able to or sometimes even have the knowledge base to answer it all as good as I would want to so usually if I dont know the answer I leave it up to someone more knowledgeable in that area instead of mislead (BS) someone. I have all the test equipment to do almost all these tests now but usually have to read up a little before using them to refresh my memory as I havent had most of it long enough to know it by heart and be second nature.


----------



## Wayne1 (Jun 14, 2011)

As far as the absent members - I think as with any hobby, some people start out with guns a blazin' but then interest wanes and the fire dies - I know I have benefited by picking up carboys, etc. at bargain prices from former wine makers!


----------



## Rocky (Jun 14, 2011)

I suspect that you are right, Wayne. And your reply leads me to another idea (these damned engineers!). Maybe we should initiate on this site a "Wine Equipment for Sale" page where people who have exited the hobby or have excessequuipmentcan advertise their goods for sale. Not sure how George would feel about this, but I like it.


----------



## paubin (Jun 30, 2011)

I understand what your saying bud! as one of those active members.hahaha. In the past year and a lil, I've moved twice and often work 100 hour weeks. Still making plenty of wine and beer but don't have the time to post as often as I would like. Usually by the time I see a post that I have an answer for it's already been answered to death. LOL

Pete


----------



## Brent2489 (Jun 30, 2011)

There is alot of times that I look (lurk) in and dont say anything. I suspect that there are many others that do this but are too shy to comment on anything.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 30, 2011)

Brent, I was looking at the "last active" column which is not necessarily posts, but includes when people visit and do not post.


----------



## Brent2489 (Jul 1, 2011)

so i guess even the lurkers will be caught!!!!


----------



## Wiz (Jul 2, 2011)

For what it is worth, on 2 occasions I asked a question that I had worked my way through personnally and knew the answer so as to begin a more active discussion. Now Wade is a wealth of information and free to share it. He replied to my questions and they died right there and then. I think what we need are more questions that members can join in and offer their experiences and knowledge.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 2, 2011)

I agree, just because I answered them doesnt mean there wasnt at least 3 other ways to do it. Everyone typical has a slight variation at least in how they do something ad I cant count on my hands and feet how many times I read someone elses way and said that sounds like it would be easier and changed or at least tried it.


----------



## Wiz (Jul 3, 2011)

Further Wade's and my comments, this forum has alot of members with alot of experience and information to exchange. Share it with us. Even if everyone does not agree, it can make for a great discussion. How's that for a challenge?


Mike


----------



## Rocky (Jul 3, 2011)

I agree that people should post their views on subject in which they have some knowledge and I think that is what mostly takes place here. If you look back through the posts, you will see some vigorous back and forth "discussions" on various topics. 


I will give you an example where I am overwhelmingly in the minority view. The question is: When blending 2 or even 3 wines, do you blend finished wines ormix the ingredients and let the wine ferment _as a blend?_ I am probably the only one in the latter camp and that is because when I was young and making wine with my Grandfather, Father, Uncles and later my Father-in-law, that is how we did it. I will allow that if one is looking to blend 75.0000% Zinfandel with 25.0000% Muscat, you might want to blend finished wines. However, if you want a wine that is _about_ 3/4 Zinfandel and _the rest_ Muscat, blending the ingredients would probably work just fine. At any rate, it does for me.


What I am saying is, while I respect and welcome everyone's opinion on this forum, I still end up doing what I think is best _for my objectives._


----------



## Wiz (Jul 3, 2011)

I agree with everything you say Rocky. I'm only saying that if our very experienced members would be more particitive perhaps we could draw more members to this forum. If we could do this, we could be the best of the wine discussion forums.


----------



## tonyt (Jul 3, 2011)

Often I will post a question or dilemma, get a couple of answers choose a path and proceed. I usually wait a couple days before posting how I proceeded and thank folks for the suggestions so others have time post more suggestions. Reason being that I know we search and lurk around looking for answers in other people's posts, especially in "active topics list". So if I let my post "live on" active for a while I feel it gives others time to check it out. Also, sometimes if I see a post of a question that no one has answered I might make some comment just to get it moved back to the top of the active list so one of the smart people might notice it and make an intelligent suggestion.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 3, 2011)

Why Wiz we already are the best, just not the biggest!


----------



## Wiz (Jul 4, 2011)

Ah true, Wade. My mistake. Maybe we could work a little harder to become the biggest.


----------



## grapeman (Jul 4, 2011)

I do answer questions, especially if I feel it will help others when they need help. I will often however wait to answer something if I feel another member can answer it just as well or better. I feel that helps increase participation among the group. When one or two members jump on all the answers with a quick post, the other moderators/senior members just avoid answering and we all get limited valuable help. Many of the members have become inactive because they just don't feel like they are given a chance to participate. I try to be sure if something has gone unanswered for quite a while that I answer it to be sure the original poster has the information they need.


----------



## Heavywalker (Jul 12, 2011)

Suggestion from someone who just found this place.....

I had been looking at this site for quite a few days adding stuff to the cart then taking it out trying to decide on what kit to get. After quite a few visits to the main site I finally noticed that there was a forum. If there was something more prominent on the homepage the forum might get more traffic.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 12, 2011)

Jereme, I have one big suggestion for you...call George. He owns Fine Vine Wines and loves it when his customers call him with questions or suggestions. Yes, you can tell him I told you to call. He will listen to your questions and make suggestions. He will not over sell or up sell unless if he really believes you will benefit from it like a floor corker over a hand corker. Want a new kit to make, tell him what you like and he'll suggest a kit based on your budget. Once again, welcome aboard.


----------



## MO-WINEAUX (Jul 25, 2011)

well,I for one finally got this new comp. up, running, and on line. So far don't think so much of "winders 7".




Might stop by more often now.
</font>


----------



## Wade E (Jul 25, 2011)

Glad your back!


----------

